# Welche Rahmengröße hat mein Bike



## Cubic3 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen,
ich hatte mir vor einiger Zeit mal ein Cube Bike gekauft, und versuche nun rauszufinden, welche Rahmengröße das Bike hat - möglichst ohne groß rumzumessen. Auf dem Bike steht nur "26MT24", was mir nicht wirklich was sagt. Wo finde ich auf dem Bike die Zollangabe oder einen anderen Hinweis auf die Größe?

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Danke
Cubic3


----------



## cytrax (28. Oktober 2012)

Ein Foto hilft meist weiter  Die Größe steht normal unten am Sattelrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubic3 (28. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Anbei mal das Bike, ist ein LTD CC. Aber ich finde partout keine Größenangabe. Hab schon alles abgesucht


----------



## cytrax (28. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt leider nix gefunden...steht wirklich nix unten am Sattelrohr?


----------



## Cubic3 (28. Oktober 2012)

War gerade nochmal nachschauen. Wenn ich das Rad umdrehe steht unten am Tretlager nur "26MT24" und eine längere Zahlenfolge (Seriennummer??)

Sonst nichts.


----------



## wildbiker (28. Oktober 2012)

Rahmengröße kannste am besten ermitteln mit:

Mitte Tretlager - Kante Oberrohr
und dass dann ggf. in Zoll umrechnen (1 Zoll = 2,54 cm)
(anschl. ggf. bei Cube gucken, was die so für RH haben)


----------



## cytrax (28. Oktober 2012)

Nein, nein nicht Tretlager^^ Sattelrohr! Das Rohr in dem die Sattelstütze steckt. Bei mir steht da unten die Rahmengröße^^


----------



## Cubic3 (28. Oktober 2012)

Ne, am Sattelrohr steht nichts. Hab es jetzt mal gemessen. Demnach sollte es ein 20 Zoll-Rahmen sein.

Danke auf jedenfall für die Mühe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## wildbiker (28. Oktober 2012)

Na also war doch gar nicht so schwer..


----------



## racing_basti (28. Oktober 2012)

Bei Cube sollte es tatsächlich hintem am Sitzrohr irgendwo über dem Umwerfer stehen. Bei weißen Rahmen ist es manchmal schlecht zu lesen weil es dann auch ein helles Grau sein kann ich dem das " 20'' " da steht.


----------



## na!To (1. November 2012)

Das ist ein 22" Rahmen. Die Rahmengröße steht übrigens erst bei den Bikes ab 2011 auf dem Sitzrohr. Das Bike da oben ist ein 2010er.

Und um bei Cube die Rahmenhöe zu ermitteln: Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (2. November 2012)

Ich hab ein 2010er und da stehts auch schon aufm Sitzrohr


----------

